# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  XYZPrinting's New $299 Handheld 3D Scanner

## Brian_Krassenstein

XYZprinting is entering the 3D scanning market and it’s no surprise as they are known for one of the world’s most affordable consumer grade 3D printers. Due out in spring of 2016, the XYZprinting handheld 3D scanner will offer fast, easy, versatile scans for users, and is geared toward the novice, with Intel’s RealSense™built-in 3D camera technology and advanced depth technology. Users can 3D scan objects of any shape or size, enhance and edit images, and share them digitally as well.  Best of all this new handheld 3D scanner will be priced under $300!  Additional details on XYZPrinting's newest gadget can be found here: http://3dprint.com/70156/xyzprinting-3d-scanner

Below is a picture of the device:

----------


## Marm

Any early reviews yet?

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Taiwan-based 3d printer manufacturer XYZprinting is releasing their  first handheld 3D scanner using the new Intel RealSense technology.  Currently the scanner can capture full color objects as large as 60 x 60  x 30 cm (23.6 x 23.6 x 11.8 in) but the company hopes to increase that  scan envelop to human proportions by release. Currently the price is set  at an affordable $222, however XYZ has no set a release date at this  time. You can read more about the new 3D scanner over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/95372/xyzprinting-handheld-scanner/

----------


## curious aardvark

interesting and a good sign that the real sense technology will really change 3d scanning. 

But I'm still holding out for a tablet with it all built in. 
It wouldn't cost much more, and wouldn't need a seperate computer. 
They'll be along soon - I can wait :-)

----------


## Bobby Lin

Seems like they produced a new 3d printers with great features. But I am just concerned with their tech support, recently I've read some negative reviews about how bad their tech support is.

----------


## Geoff

Just a note to anyone wanting to buy one of these.

*DONT BUY ONE!*  :Mad: 

Customer service? Well, let me tell you about their customer service. 

You explain everything, send screenshots of proof the thing is installed AND plugged in and being detected. Their software gives you an error code to report. You've tried everything. Their response?

"Make sure it's plugged into the USB3.0 port and you can also try restarting your computer, can you send us the image you are trying to scan?" 

<insert captain Picard facepalm meme here> 

CMON! really? yes of course it's plugged in you twit look at my screenshot. What 'Image' I am trying to scan?? do you mean 3D object i'm trying to scan? and if you do mean what 3D object why would that matter if I cannot even get to the scanning stage? Yes, it's that sort of "support"

 I sent them a screenshot of the Realsense SDK open with the 3D scanner working, taking a depth scan of the laptop running the camera - (I mean cmon, how much more black and white can I get) and their program beside it, with it not working.. I mean I can't be any more clearer than that. The thing does work - but just not with it's own scanning software. Im trying itseez3d right now and seeing if that works.

 I literally send them a textured, colour 3D scan of their software not working, and intels software working beside it. THE CAMERA WORKS! but they cannot seem to understand that it doesn't work with their software. I truly pulled so much hair out dealing with them, very very frustrating.

 The thing also requires an I5 4th gen or above (no AMD supported) and also the software is for lack of a better word, flawed. I don't think I have ever felt like I have wasted $400 as much as I do with this 3D scanner ($299U.S  = $401AU) which is  I seriously am about to throw it in the bin. It has never worked since day 1, absolutely everything is installed correctly, the Realsense SDK, the drivers... its a brand new I5 6th gen laptop - but their software does not recognise the camera. Devgice manager shows everything installed and happy.. the only thing not happy is me.

It doesn't matter what computer I use, I5, I7, 4th gen or above, 16gigs of ram... Windows 7,8,10.. it doesn't matter. When I say the thing doesn't work, I mean It simply does not work. They clearly have not provided the same libraries in their installation as is required by their software. XYZScanHandy is just hopeless. "Scanner Not Detected" ... "Scanner Not Detected"..."Scanner Not Detected"

There is a rumor you can use the cubify sense software, as this XYZ scanner is just an intel F200 in a XYZ shell, but it does not work or is not compatible with sense so it seems anymore.

**EDIT
Intel Realsense SDK has sample C++ code for 3D scanning THAT WORKS!! so yes I can finally use this, but NOT with XYZ rubbish software. The only software I have found that works well with this camera is a free 3rd party one called ReconstructMe

This XYZScanner is an intel F200 camera in an XYZ shell, so when you go looking for support, that's what you are looking for. *XYZ really should not be selling this in it's current form.*

----------

